# What fluid in ford 1910?



## walker

I have a friends tractor I use alot. Its a late 80's Ford 1910. Now he doesnt know what fluid to use in the transmission/gearbox unit. I looked and cant find any info on this. Was hoping one of ya'll can help outy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Walker! Typically, it would be your garden variety hydraulic oil..........


----------



## walker

Went to tracor supply and they were confused also. Do you have to use a certain weight or brand?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

No. Just a generic hydraulic fluid would do. Tractor Supply or any place like that will have it. It's expensive! Do you run any hydraulic accessories with it?


----------



## walker

Bushhog thats about it


----------



## Kathy Sepulveda

I am also needing to know which type gear ool to use in my 1910 Ford tractor


----------

